# Sponge caves



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok, so this may not be a good idea as I have not found anyone doing this, but would it be possible to cut holes in large sponges to use as Aquarium caves. I'm thinking about large sponges like for washing a car (or possibly finding some bigger ones).

Pluses would be that they would be light weight (but the water would keep them down), easy to make, probably great for housing bacteria, and would be soft on the fish.

I couldn't think of the downsides at first, but then thought that the fish might pick at the sponges, and if they ingest any of it, that would likely be dangerous.

If that is the main concern, then I guess it might still work if it was coated in something, although it might lose some of the benefits.

Any reactions?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

No reason it won't work. But you need to get the correct type of sponge. I don't pretend to know what that might be. I remember reading about antibacterial stuff in some sponges. I've never researched it though.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

3000GT said:


> Ok, so this may not be a good idea as I have not found anyone doing this, but would it be possible to cut holes in large sponges to use as Aquarium caves. I'm thinking about large sponges like for washing a car (or possibly finding some bigger ones).
> 
> Pluses would be that they would be light weight (but the water would keep them down), easy to make, probably great for housing bacteria, and would be soft on the fish.
> 
> ...


i don't know if your fish may nibble on the sponge or not, but i would not take the chance. the bacteria will be in your filters anyway so no gain there unless your seeding for a new tank set-up.
if you want to coate then inmo it's not worth the trouble, as well as being unapealling to the eye.

have you considered lava rock if weight is an issue? big holes for your fish and very lightweight. personal preference of course but would look much better than sponges.

all the best ....ozman


----------



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I was thinking of some sponges that are very "holey" and so already look somewhat like coral and might look good, but I agree that it's probably not worth the risk of the fish nibbling on it.

I haven't seen any good large lava rock in local fish stores, but I may check with some local rock / stone places to see what options they have.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

3000GT said:


> but I agree that it's probably not worth the risk of the fish nibbling on it.


I don't see this as an issue with good quality sponge material. Afterall, we all use air driven sponge filters all the time. It would be a serious issue with cheap crappy sponges that fall apart though.

I do think finding rocks that you like are the best idea though.


----------

